# Sibelius 2, Vanska-Lahti-BIS-SKAYNAN Remaster



## skaynan (Jun 15, 2017)

Sibelius 2, Vanska-Lahti-BIS-SKAYNAN Remaster
Hi guys.
My last stream on Twitch was dedicated to remaster that fabled recording of the work, reducing the huge dynamic range to something more suitable to non-audiophile crowd.
Please give a listen and I'll be very happy to hear criticism (or praise!)- mainly- was it "easy" on your ears?
Yours,
Skaynan.
And thanks to my old buddy KenOC for the initial idea


__
https://soundcloud.com/shlomy-kaynan%2Fsets

full release available here https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gvezthj356ns9fe/AACpFzX8Lmx4US8qIf4uzq5qa?dl=0


----------

